# INSTALLING pHOENIX IN THREE TRUCK SHAY



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a three truck shay that the original guts have been removed. It picks up powere from tracka nd runs fine.
When I hook up Phoenix sound, engine starts to move before sound comes on. Can I put resisitors from the track power to engine to reduce start time uuntil sound comes on.
I know Phoenix has setup to control engine start but since power is not going thru any board I need to do something to reduce power to engine.
The engine starts to move at 10vac


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Use diodes instead, somewhat less heat and better throttle response. Circuit on right...



















Read about how it works on my web site: *http://www.elmassian.com/trains/dcc...lectronics*


Regards, Greg


----------

